# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hi all, 

Rất nhiều sự kiện sôi động đang được diễn ra. Chắc hẳn nhiều bạn đang bận rộn cho những món quà ngày Lễ Tình Nhân 14/2 này. Còn trên thế giới, lễ hội hóa trang Rio Carnival (Brazil) 18/2 -21/2 đang được chuẩn bị với sự chờ đón của rất nhiều khách du lịch trên giới. Hay tháng 3 với Tết Nyepi của Indonesia, lễ hội sắc màu Holi (Ấn Độ) hay Tháng 4 với Tết Songkran... và kỳ nghỉ 4 ngày 30/4 của chúng ta. Hãy lên kế hoạch, rủ bạn bè và đặt vé cho những chuyến đi sắp ngay thôi, không sớm đâu! A lê hấp... thôi nào!!  :Smile: 

*Nội địa*

Didau kiểm tra được một số chặng có giá cực kỳ tốt cho khoảng thời gian 13/02 - 19/02.

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  16/02, 18/02:  950.000 VND   *   14/02, 15/02, 17/02, 19/02: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/02, 15/02, 19/02: 1.280.000 VND   *   17/02, 18/02: 1.100.000 VND   *   13/02:  1.700.000 VND   *   16/02: 1.450.000 VND
*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02:  1.200.000 VND   *   14/02 --> 16/02: 1.100.000 VND   *   17/02: 1.000.000 VND   *   19/02:  900.000 VND_Lượt v_ề: Từ 13/02, 16/02, 19/02: 1.100.000 VND   *   Từ 14/02, 18/02: 800.000 VND   *   15/02: 900.000 VND   *   17/02: 1.000.000 VND
*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02 : hết vé  *  14/02:  1.100.000 VND   *   15/02, 16/02: 1.000.000 VND   *   17/02: 1.200.000 VND   *   18/02: 900.000 VND   *   19/02: 800.000 VND_Lượt về_: 13/02 --> 15/02, 19/02: hết vé   *   16/02, 18/02:1.100.000 VND   *   17/02: 800.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02:  2.300.000 VND   *   14/02: 2.100.000 VND   *   15/02, 16/02, 18/02: 1.900.000 VND   *   17/02, 19/02: 1.700.000 VND_Lượt về_: 13/02: 2.100.000 VND   *   14/02, 15/02: 1.900.000 VND   *  16/02: 1.700.000 VND   *   17/02 --> 19/02: 1.500.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02: hết vé  *  14/02: 2.300.000 VND  *  15/02, 17/02 --> 19/02:  2.100.000 VND  *  16/02:  2.560.000 VND_Lượt về_: 13/02: hết vé  *  14/02 --> 17/02, 19/02: 2.100.000 VND  *  18/02:2.560.000 VND

*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  14/02 --> 19/02: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 13/02: hết vé  *  14/02: 2.600.000 VND  *  15/02, 16/02: 1.780.000 VND  *  17/02 --> 19/02:  1.600.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02: 2.130.000 VND  *  14/02: 1.860.000 VND  *  15/02: 1.990.000 VND  *  16/02: 1.730.000 VND  *  17/02: 1.600.000 VND  * 18/02: 1.470.000 VND  *  19/02: 1.340.000 VND_Lượt về_: 13/02: 1.470.000 VND  *  14/02, 18/02: 1.080.000 VND  *  15/02: 1.340.000 VND  *  16/02, 17/02, 19/02: 1.210.000 VND

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 13/02: hết vé * 14/02: 1,200,000 VND * 15/02: 1,350,000 VND * 16/02: 1,350,000 VND * 17/02: 1,200,000 VND * 18/02: 1,200,000 VND * 19/02: 1,200,000 VND_Lượt về_: 13/02: 2,120,000 VND * 14/02: 1,800,000 * 15/02: 1,950,000 VND * 16/02: 1,800,000 VND * 17/02: 1,800,000 VND * 18/02: 1,500,000 VND * 19/02: 1,500,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

Tiger Airways tiếp tục khuyến mãi sau Tết đây. Tuy giá vé không được hấp dẫn như những khuyến mãi trước nhưng cũng tương đối, đặc biệt là chặng Tphcm - Singapore

*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 75$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 221$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 152$

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 79$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 179$

** Điều kiện:*

Thời gian bay: 01/05 - 30/06/2012Thời gian đặt vé: 02/02 - 14/02/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Khuyến mãi mùa xuân của Malaysia Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 80$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 206$

*Tp.HCM - Penang: 202$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 380$

*Tp.HCM - Langkawi: 210$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 388$

** Điều kiện:*

Thời gian bay: 01/02 - 31/05/2012Thời gian đặt vé: 01/02 - 29/02/2012


*Đến London cùng Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - London: 540$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1004$

*Hà Nội - London: 540$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1002$

** Điều kiện:*

Thời gian bay: từ nay đến 31/03/2012 và toàn bộ hành trình kết thúc trước/trong ngày 31/03/2012Thời gian đặt vé: từ nay đến 31/03/2012

Chặng bay thẳng từ Việt Nam đến London chỉ khởi hành 2 ngày/tuần. Chặng Tphcm - London bay vào thứ 3 và thứ 6, và ngược lại vào thứ 4 và thứ 7. Còn chặng Hà Nội - London bay vào thứ 2 và thứ 5 và ngược lại và thứ 3 và thứ 6.

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 13/02 - 19/02/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## hoacomay

Khi nào cần mình sẽ liên hệ, cảm ơn chia sẻ

----------

